# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Carl, telepresence robot, Orbis Robotics Inc., Encinitas, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Orbis Robotics Inc.

----------


## Airicist

CARL from Orbis Robotics

Published on Oct 21, 2014




> Steve Gray, president of Orbis Robotics, talks about CARL, his telepresence robot that gives funeral homes a high-tech tool for serving families.
> 
> The Big Bang Theory TV show and the Baldo comic strip both feature video robots that provide eyes, ears, voice, face and movement for someone controlling the unit from a distance. CARL from Orbis Robotics brings this science-fiction concept of a virtual presence to reality at funerals, arrangement conferences and visitations.
> 
> Recorded at the 2014 National Funeral Directors Association (NFDA) Convention and Expo in Nashville, Tennessee by Gail Rubin, CT, The Doyenne of Death®, host and author of the award-winning TV show and book, A Good Goodbye: Funeral Planning for Those Who Don’t Plan to Die.

----------

